# went to the store for batteries and walked out with 2 guns.



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I once went to get a hair cut and came home with a shotgun and a hair cut.

Monday I was headed past Fleet Farm and had some electrical work to do in a basement later that day and my head lamp was running low and I was out of AAA batteries for it.

only planned to make a quick stop for batteries.

I had actually planned to get the 10/22 just not right then and had a rain check for it. it had been on sale 2 weeks ago and they were out. they are supposed to call me when they get one in but apparently they hadn't because after grabbing the batteries I went for a quick look to see if they had one in.

sure enough they did asked the clerk and he went to see if they have more in the back.

nope last one , well then I guess I better cash in the rain check now , I have to admit this was my first digital 4473 they are actually faster than printing on the real thing. It took them longer to figure out how to process the rain check and use the temp copy of the Fleet Farm credit card I had signed up for for the sole purpose of getting another 10% off. than my 4473 took.

regular price is 359.99 sale price was 249.99 after 10% off additional I was down to 224.99 and that is just a heck of a deal on a 10/22 deluxe with the walnut stock.

building up another Appleseed gun LTR

and then the impulse purchase 49.99 Anderson lower - 10% 44.99 heck a 45 dollar lower no shipping or transfer fees , now I wonder if I shouldn't have bought 2 lowers.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Pete hope you enjoy that 10/22 for years to come. I'm in the market for a new one since I think I finally wore my old one out. How do you like the Walnut stock? My old one has the synthetic on it...but I've always been partial to wood...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

crehberg said:


> I think I finally wore my old one out.


I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I have a standard 10/22 and the carbine version, both in wood. Love the classic look but I have other rifles in black synthetic and like them as well.
Blondes, brunettes and redheads, who can choose?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I knew a guy who was a firearm lobbyist. He used to tell the story of how his wife thought he had too many guns and told him he could no longer buy any more.
He would simply empty out a rifle case and tell his wife he was going out with the boys to the local gun range. He'd go pick up his latest purchase, load it into the empty case and walk it right past his wife. 
Worked pretty well until he needed to buy another safe.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I love my 10/22. It is one of the few firearms that I own that isn't a military collectible.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

my dad bought a 10/22 deluxe with the checkered walnut when I was 11 , he still has that I shot that until I bought my own.
well actually my wife bought it for me our first Christmas after we were married.

3 reasons for the walnut
A- it looks nice
B- rubber but pad doesn't slip on clothing like the plastic (personal preference) and if I want to add a spacer I find it easier.
C- no barrel band so less work for what we do with them.


some friends have done very extensive accuracy testing with the 10/22

bone stock most all are 3-4MOA guns out of the box , just lube and shoot.

pull the barrel band and sand out the barrel channel and glass bed the action barrel free floated and you can generally get them to about 2MOA

they go a step further adding a rear mounting lug , cut and crown the barrel , cut the breach face and re-chamber with a bentz reamer enlarge the extractor cut they are then standard velocity ammo only guns but they take a basic often used 200-230 dollar 10/22 and have it shooting 1MOA
not a huge feat with a center fire rifle but an honest 1moa 22lr with CCI-SV ammo at 100 yards and for under 250 in host gun and parts
they also rework the stocks cutting off the part where the barrel band was adding a contrasting wood , adding a contrasting wood to the grip and doing some re-shaping then they stain and finish.

the less work part to buying the deluxe , so far I only sand out the barrel channel and glass bed and free float , with a bit of trigger work and fix the bolt hold open. I might try re-crown at some point.
I can live with a 2moa gun and while I am building this as a LTR I still like to go squirrel hunting with them also.

LTR = Liberty Training Rifle.

to get a Walnut stock and less work for 10 dollars more than the Maple is 10 dollars well spent.

my friends do great work and put a lot of hours into the testing , they can honestly build one in a night or two because a freind has a lathe and mill in his garage the other is a wood worker.

but I have something they don't, I have a house full if kids so I don't get to go gun building with them very often , although they have offered any time I want to come over and we can do the machine work I will find the time sometime.

I can free float and glass bed with the tools I have and do it right in my basement.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I didn't think that was possible.


I am interested what you think is worn out ?

barrel?
receiver?

the trigger groups do loosen up to the point that when taken out of the stock you can dump the pins out turning it one direction then the trigger groups will fall out and pins will fall out of the trigger group.

but new extractor , springs op rod , firing pin and , buffer and a good barrel cleaning with a lead remover and they keep shooting.

you can however buy every part often several options for each part and keep them in service.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> ...and then the impulse purchase 49.99 Anderson lower - 10% 44.99 heck a 45 dollar lower no shipping or transfer fees , now I wonder if I shouldn't have bought 2 lowers.


There is no such thing as an impulse purchase of an AR receiver. Since 1994, they’ve been known as “strategic investments”. 

You’ll know you have enough of them when you fill up a shopping bag... and discover that it was your last shopping bag.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

yes strategic investments to go with my precious metals of lead and brass. I like that.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I think I shall rename muffin pan ingots of wheel weight lead "Liberty Coins "

about 125 9mm bullets to the liberty coin but only about 65 45acp


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> I love my 10/22. It is one of the few firearms that I own that isn't a military collectible.


in a different configuration it is a military collectible. the IDF used Ruger 10/22 SBR with large suppressors and 4x optics .


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

whats your , I went to X and I walked out with a gun story?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> in a different configuration it is a military collectible. the IDF used Ruger 10/22 SBR with large suppressors and 4x optics .


I used to have an AAC integral Firefly. 

...back before the shooting world discovered that rimfire cans needed to be serviceable. Was a thing of beauty until I filled it up with lead.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I am interested what you think is worn out ?
> 
> barrel?
> receiver?
> ...


Both and all. I've probably put close to 20,000 rounds through it since I got it. First gun I ever target practiced with...first squirrel gun. When I was a young tot, I could blow 500-700 rounds in a weekend. Course ammo was cheaper then...and Dad said it kept me out of trouble.

Y'all got me thinking though...I might just fix it up and get me a Walnut stock to go on the old girl!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

with a lead projectile in a steel barrel at 1070-1280 fps I am not sure you could wear out the rifling in 20K rounds.

neglect or cleaning damage would be more likely.

I would give it a really good cleaning I bet you find it is just badly leaded up.

I bought a marlin that you could hardly see the rifling in and it shot a pattern , a good scrubbing with bass brush and strands of chore boy copper scouting pad wrapped around the brush , solvent with lead remover , I got it clean and shoots nice tight groups.

I guess I would start with a good cleaning of the barrel and action , lube and maybe replace the firing pin it is easy then try it.

what doesn't work currently? if it fires and cycles but shoots a pattern , clean the lead out of the barrel. there are also take off barrels all over the place from people who bought match barrels for their 10/22 builds. as well as new replacement barrels.


----------

